# Can reading notes be trained?



## erin (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello!
Can someone please help me? I joined one very proffesional choir and I noticed that everybody there can read notes! I can't even imagine to do that and i am afraid that i don't have enough talent to learn it. I can sing a melody that i know more or less correctly, but otherwise i don't think i am very talented. My questions is how much can be learned? Can i learn to read notes and can i improve not only my voice but especially my "musical ear"?
Thank u folks!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

erin said:


> Hello!
> Can someone please help me? I joined one very proffesional choir and I noticed that everybody there can read notes! I can't even imagine to do that and i am afraid that i don't have enough talent to learn it. I can sing a melody that i know more or less correctly, but otherwise i don't think i am very talented. My questions is how much can be learned? Can i learn to read notes and can i improve not only my voice but especially my "musical ear"?
> Thank u folks!


You mean reading notes with your voice? It has some professional name, can't remember precisely, but you should get good teacher of... this. I'm sure someone here will tell you what I'm talking about. Practicing and following the right direction with teacher's help can make a miracle.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Are we talking about sight reading? or being able to read music at all?

If you were allowed to join a professional choir and you cannot read music, I must imagine that you have a really good voice!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Please, oh please, learn to read! It will improve your musical experience exponentially. It really isn't that terrible; It's just like learning to play chess, or learning to read when you were younger. Just don't give up on it!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I recommend this book

http://www.amazon.com/Everything-Re...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1256089553&sr=8-1

It really makes things easier. When I was a trumpet player I didn't see the notes at all I just saw fingerings so I needed to learn the right way.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

of course you can lean to read notation. get a beginner method book and go to it.

dj


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

isn't reading a note for vocal much easier job? you can only have one note at a time.

unlike in instrument where multi notes can appears at the time and you still need to coordinate the fingers to hit the notes.


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

Find a good relative-solfeges (the Kodaly-method) book with instructions and some difficulty-level organized sight reading material (should be available in every music store) and train for an hour *every day*, and you should be good to go.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

solfege. An hour, every day. It's the only way to get really good at it.


----------



## Lyricsop (Oct 21, 2010)

erin said:


> Hello!
> Can someone please help me? I joined one very proffesional choir and I noticed that everybody there can read notes! I can't even imagine to do that and i am afraid that i don't have enough talent to learn it. I can sing a melody that i know more or less correctly, but otherwise i don't think i am very talented. My questions is how much can be learned? Can i learn to read notes and can i improve not only my voice but especially my "musical ear"?
> Thank u folks!


 I have been singing classical music for 7 years and when I first started out I sang by rote which got me by but kind of put me at a disadvantage and now I sight read music as well as honing my ear training. Not to worry Reading notes is called learning music theory and anyone can do so as long as they apply themselves. If you have made it into a professional choir, like you say you have then you have the talent to do this so don't doubt your abilities. I'm going to give you two resources for learning to read notes and one resource both for note reading and ear training which I use and which has helped me.

The first resource for both note reading and ear training which I highly recommend and which any boarders bookstore will carry is:

Music Essentials-How to Read Music in three easy lessons put out by Barnes and Noble Book stores(This is an invaluable resource which will make reading music and ear training easier as well as fun and includes a DVD and an audio CD with helpful and valuable resource materials for singers.)

The second resource for note reading is Alfords Complete Essentials of Music Theory lessons, ear training workbook which is also another great resource.

If you want to improve your voice then I would also suggest a great classical voice coach to get you on the right track.

Best of luck to you


----------

